# Ecouter la radio avec Safari.



## bertol65 (25 Mai 2007)

bonjour 
Je suis sur Tiger et j'utilise Safari. Je n'arrive pas à écouter Oui Fm en direct.
Ce message s'affiche : 
"La page OUIFM, la radio rock contient des donnés de type MIME application/x-mplayer2, mais vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME"
J'ai essayé d'autres options en choisissant Quicktime et Flash ça ne marche pas non plus.
Comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2007)

il faut installe Flip4mac, pour ca, il faut faire une recherche sur le forum pour savoir comment se comporte cette application, etc  (ca a deja ete traité )


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

et tu as une solution
mettre ouifm sur itunes
( et oui c'est possible via la bidouille , d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233;e , du fichier en.mov qu'on ouvre via itunes)
il y a m&#234;me sur le forum un membre qui a compil&#233; une vingtaines de fichiers pr&#233;-r&#233;gl&#233;s


----------



## bertol65 (26 Mai 2007)

Ok je vais essayer.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## bertol65 (26 Mai 2007)

As tu les références de la bidouille .mov.
Ca veut dire quoi des fichiers compilés ?
Je suis nouveau sur Mac et je trouve qu'il faut bidouiller autant que sur PC, c'est un peu decevant. Il faut quand même passer beaucoup de temps sur les forums pour trouver des solutions ( heureusement qu'il y a MAc Gé ).
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

Pour les radios tu dois essentiellement remercier la main mise de microdoux ( mais ca change , et vite)
de plus en plus de radios  d&#233;cident de passer &#224; autre chose ( dont itunes , because les podcast entre autre)

Il y a encore des radios qui n'ont pas de plug officiels itunes
Il faut donc le fabriquer 

un des moyen est de passer par le flux Quicktime ( soit directement trouvable sur le web ) soit inclus dans les compilations faites par un g&#233;nereux bidouilleur
Je sais que le lien de ce fichier est sur le forum

chercher dans les archives 
 recherche avanc&#233;e

j'ai ce fichier oui fm sous les yeux ( 4 minuscule ko)
 et je viens de tester ( marche plus)


par contre je vois que tu t'es PAS foul&#233;
en 10 secondes je trouve les flux itunes de ouifm via gougeule

http://217.71.214.36:8080 
http://217.71.214.35:8080

donc tu vas dans itunes
tu vas dans le menu " avanc&#233;" ( entre store et fen&#234;tre)

et tu ty colles un des flux
et voil&#224;





avec radio en titre


----------



## bertol65 (27 Mai 2007)

merci pour ton aide.


----------



## bertol65 (28 Mai 2007)

Tes 2 liens fonctionnent. Je suis all&#233; sur shoutcast.com pour trouver d'autres liens de flux, j'ai m&#234;me essayer oui fm mais il ne le trouve pas. Comment as tu fait ?

Autre question qui n'a rien &#224; voir. Est il possible d'&#234;tre averti par mail quand il y a une r&#233;ponse &#224; un de mes post ?
C'est pas que je ne me foule pas pour les recherches mais souvent on ne sait pas o&#249; chercher ni quoi faute de connaitre les termes appropri&#233;s. Par exemple je ne savais pas qu'il fallait utiliser le terme de Flux iTunes.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2007)

comment j'ai fait
je l'ai dit plus haut!
 gougeule 
ouifm  si je me souviens ( c'est dingue comme id&#233;e !)
les url &#233;taient dans les premiers r&#233;sultats

Quant &#224; etre averti , type de suivi
tu as divers manieres de t'abonner dont tout simplement le bouton en haut " outils de la discussion"
(Et c'est expliqu&#233; dans le fonctionnement du forum)


----------



## soad78 (29 Mai 2007)

Sinon installe flux mp3 sur *Itunes*.


----------



## bertol65 (29 Mai 2007)

C'est quoi " flux mp3" ? Un logiciel à télécharger ?


----------



## bertol65 (29 Mai 2007)

Exixte t il des sites qui centralisent ces adresses http ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2007)

gougeule

souvent ces adresses de flux  evoluent ( dans le temps)

et sinon passer par les dizaines d'annuaires en ligne ( shoutcast etc) pour avoir le plug itunes direct ou autres infos
ou le site de la radio
en fouillant un peu le site d'une radio on a des infos utiles


----------



## artno (10 Janvier 2008)

Depuis que je suis sous leopard, je ne peut plus écouter ouifm (2 et 3) sur leur site. 
Avant de changer de système je pouvais écouter la radio directement sur leur site sans problème. J'allais sur le lecteur du site de ouifm 2, qui est une petite fenêtre qui affiche plusieurs moyens d'écouter, soit en mediaplayer, ou real ou quicktime. Une fois sur la position quicktime l'écoute se lance. Aujourd'hui j'ai toujours cette fenêtre, mais une fois sur quicktime plus rien. La barre de lecture s'affiche et même en cliquant sur le bouton de lecture plus de son. Pour ouifm 3 c'est pareil.
J'ai bien flip4mac (mise à jour) ainsi que quicktime. Je précise qu'il n'existe pas de flux mp3 offert par la radio pour écouter ouifm 2 et 3. Cela passe que par le site.

Une solution peut-être ? J'ai peut-être zappé quelque chose dans les préférences...
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

et en passant par firefox ?
perso je viens de tester Safari = rien , FF ca passe ( je précise pas sous leopard , mais l'idée est peut etre à suivre)


----------

